# How can we do sublimations transfer on %100 COTTON FABRIC



## celteks

We have just accomplished sublimation transfer on the %100 cotton fabric. And our sublimation print holds on even 60 centigrade degrees.
And now, we want to preduce t shirts which are ready to sublimation print.


----------



## daveM

you can't sublimate on 100% cotton tees. To use sublimation dyes and a true sublimation process, you MUST have a manmade substrate material that will accept the dye, usually in tshirts this is polyester.

There are inks that can be heat pressed into cotton but they are not sublimation inks.

d


----------



## charles95405

to add to what Dave said...you can press dyesub ink onto cotton BUT it will wash out badly..will not take washing at all...


----------



## celteks

*Ok Guys,*
* Let me give you some tips for the process. First of all, the sublimation dye that I have been using belongs to Italian ETC, and I use Epson 4800 for printing. Then, I press the design on 100 % cotton t-shirts with Hix press at 190 C degrees for 30 seconds. After that, I peel it hot. It has been washed five times at 60C degrees and nothing has happened to the printing color. *
*If you are interested, I can send you a picture of it to your mail address.*


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Post some pics of the tees and a link to the ink. As mentioned....sublimation needs polyester or some type polymer coating on the substrate.


----------



## daveM

celteks said:


> *Ok Guys,*
> * Let me give you some tips for the process. First of all, the sublimation dye that I have been using belongs to Italian ETC, and I use Epson 4800 for printing. Then, I press the design on 100 % cotton t-shirts with Hix press at 190 C degrees for 30 seconds. After that, I peel it hot. It has been washed five times at 60C degrees and nothing has happened to the printing color. *
> *If you are interested, I can send you a picture of it to your mail address.*


Ok. then youre not working with true dye-sub dyes, those must be some type of hybrid or new invention.

here's the dye-sub process explained in simple laymen's terms:
Dye Sublimation - Definition Of Dye Sublimation Inkjet Printing

here's the skinny on inks available:
Sublimation Inks - Dye Sublimation Inks For Inkjet Printing

youre either confused about what youre working with, or youve got super new, previousouly unheard of, high tech dyes on your hands that can now penetrate and permanently dye natural fibers. 

I think it's the former, but Ill let you tell us exactly what's in the dyes before I commit to that 100% -- ;0)~
d


----------



## daveM

charles95405 said:


> to add to what Dave said...you can press dyesub ink onto cotton BUT it will wash out badly..will not take washing at all...


Thanks for the correction, Chas. It is important to clarify like that, especially for any newbs reading the thread.


----------



## daveM

celteks said:


> *.....**If you are interested, I can send you a picture of it to your mail address.*


Just post it in this thread, and save youreself the trouble of having to email it to lots of diff folks.


----------



## COEDS

I have seen this work with 50/50. The polymer from the transfer paper and the polyester from the shirt work as enough to hold the color. I wonder if the polymer coating on the paper being used has a higher amount of this coating? This may be explain how this is being done. ...JB


----------



## daveM

COEDS said:


> I have seen this work with 50/50. The polymer from the transfer paper and the polyester from the shirt work as enough to hold the color. I wonder if the polymer coating on the paper being used has a higher amount of this coating? This may be explain how this is being done. ...JB


If so, then he's sublimating into the polymer coating and then sticking the polymer on top of a 100% cotton tee. That's still not sublimating cotton in any way, shape, or form. It's simply adding a manmade substrate on top of a natural fiber.

Not trying to argue with you in anyway, btw. Just clarifying that it's still not sublimating into 100% cotton....

..unless he's packing a new invention up his sleeve. 

Of course it's still pretty goofy to use dye-sub method/process on a cotton tee for any reason, when you could spend 1/5 that amount $$ for the known, usual methods to color a cotton tee here in the USofA. Sub dyes sell at pretty exhorbitant $$ in my experience. Especially when one company holds a questionale patent, enforces it like a tyrant, and has a virtual stranglehold monopoly on the US sub dye market. 

gotta love the choices that kind of "free market system" our judicial system provides, huh? not!


----------



## COEDS

Dave,I agree with you 110%. I have also seen polmer spray that can be apllied to a substrate to allow it to be sublimatede.I'm not sur if it can be used on garments. ....JB


----------



## AustinJeff

COEDS said:


> I have seen this work with 50/50. The polymer from the transfer paper and the polyester from the shirt work as enough to hold the color. I wonder if the polymer coating on the paper being used has a higher amount of this coating? This may be explain how this is being done. ...JB


Here's a link to a thread I posted about an experiment using dye sub on 50/50 to achieve a vintage look.

It's my understanding that the transfers I am using do not have any polymer on them. I believe that the results obtained are simply from dying the polyester part of the 50/50 shirt. 

There's another thread where a person or two swore by the polymer spray that can be used to treat 100% cotton. I can't find it at the moment, but I don't believe there were pics. It would have to be significantly better than regular transfers on cotton to justify the much higher cost, in my opinion.

Also, I don't see why I wouldn't be possible to invent a sublimation dye that would work with cotton. I know the Sawgrass-type won't, but maybe this Italian company has solved that problem.

I still have a few of the transfers from my experiment left. I will apply one to a 100 cotton shirt and post some pics (before and after wash). I'll also post some pics of the shirts in the thread I initially mentioned. They have been washed about a dozen times and still look about the same as they originally did.


----------



## D.Evo.

COEDS said:


> Dave,I agree with you 110%. I have also seen polmer spray that can be apllied to a substrate to allow it to be sublimatede.I'm not sur if it can be used on garments. ....JB


Yes, you can use it on garments, but the results are far from perfect (in my opinion, anyway). 

What I've seen from my own experiments is: to start with, there will be "hand" or, rather, stiffness of sprayed area; slightly pulling on the coated fabric will make the print appear cracked and after a wash or two the print will look very pale and diffused.


----------



## celteks

*First of all, thanks for your interest...you are right...if you wan't to apply sublimation transfer on a %100 cotton tee,before the apply you have to do an extra thing...and we can do this...we produced a new pollymer coating.before the sublimation transfer we coat the t shirt bye our new pollymer coating...the most important think is you cant see and you cant feel some extra coat on the tshirt...its really soft...and the tshirt is ready to transfer...*


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Post a link to the polymer coating and pics of the shirts please.


----------



## Nakkie

Would love to check that out too.
Plesae post the links


----------



## celteks

for 100% cotton sublimations transfer picture my msn adress is [email protected]


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

You can post your results right here on this thread. Just go advanced when posting. Upload the pics, manage attachments and save.


----------



## gothicaleigh

How much does this coating cost and how is it applied?

Basically, what I need to know is if this would be cheaper after the time and money spent than just buying Vapor T's.


----------



## daveM

celteks said:


> *First of all, thanks for your interest...you are right...if you wan't to apply sublimation transfer on a %100 cotton tee,before the apply you have to do an extra thing...and we can do this...we produced a new pollymer coating.before the sublimation transfer we coat the t shirt bye our new pollymer coating...the most important think is you cant see and you cant feel some extra coat on the tshirt...its really soft...and the tshirt is ready to transfer...*


So it sounds like you posssibly have a new polymer coating that is first pre-applied to the cotton tee, then dye-syb can take place into the polymer. Of course, that's exactly what the forum member's have been trying to tell you from the first reply on down. 

I'm assuming you're the person who invented/manufactures/sells this new polymer or some combo of those roles. Three thoughts:

1. Im not exactly sure what this forums rules are on "advertising" non-sponsored products are, but a guy who invented a way to convert an epson c88 printer into a Direct-To-garment printer of tees had some of his posts removed/edited for trying to "sell" the plans to the forum members. So while youre certainly allowed to provide info on your product, they get pretty picky about "making sales" via the forum. 

Your inability so far, to post pics, or provide a link to info about the polymer product kinda 'smells' of you trying to make offsite sales by having the forum members directly contacting you. If you would simply post your product's info right into this thread, instead of vague references to what it can do, or just adding your email address, that would probably work out much better for you in the long run if you have a legit new product you've come up with and want to sell it. 

For starters, a name for your product, and a name of the company who makes it would be nice, so we can google info about it-- if you're going to be coy & vague with the details you provide.  (BTW, yes, we can figure out turkish using online tools. 
Turkish translation dictionary

Seslisozluk.com sözlük - forums willing to translate turkish to english )



2. In the USA, the Sawgrass Company currently has a monopoly (via a 'patent') on the sale of sublimation dyes and keeps the cost of them at pretty outragious prices. They cost US$130 per 110ml cart. That means sub dyes refills for a standard 4 color printer like a c88 cost US$520. That, in turn, means it costs about 5x as much to use sublimation to print on a cotton tee as use another method. 

So your polymer addition is just going to add to that already sky high sublimation price--- the cost of buying and applying your polymer first. You can see that it makes almost no sense financially for anyone from the US to try to "sublimate" into 100% cotton when there are MUCH cheaper printing methods are available for it. 



3. Please post some actual info about the polymer instead of trying to "backdoor" people to your generic MSN email address. That kinda reeks of a bad used-car-salesman, or those nigerian online phishing scams a bit.  

Now that we got you to admit it is indeed a 'polymer' coating, and not a way to sublimate into natural cotton fibers -- we want to know what other info youre being coy with.

This forum membership has enough collective knowledge to know if what you have is legit, just a copy of another available product, or some sort of scam. There's just too many online scams and spam in the world already. 

So pony up some details and picts of the final product, mate, and drop with the "email me for details" routine. Members have already asked you to post the info into this thread several times. 

d <--- who recently spent several days helping someone get $$ back from an ebay scam, and a neighbor change all her online passwords after a bank phishing scam, and is always deleting 'forum spam' in a forum he moderates.


----------



## daveM

Im assuming this is the profile of your company from your forum name:
CELTEKS GIYIM SAN.VE TIC.LTD. STI., celteks-clothing-industry-ve-supplier Turkish Manufacturer, Turk Manufacturer, Turkey, CELTEKS GIYIM SAN.VE TIC.LTD. STI. Products, Company Info


...and is this your company also selling seafood on a B2B board under the name "celteks underwear"? 

Celteks Underwear, Turkey, pacific cod, sablefish

Talk about your strange bedfellows! 

_"hi, I'd like to order 200 lbs of your frozen cod, 100 lbs of crab meat AND 12 gross of the Batman Underoos, please." 

"huh? what? Youre totally out of stock on the underoos? Ok. Lets' make that 20 dozen of the leopard Garanimals tops and bottoms then." 

{wink, wink}
_
Or perhaps this is this your company?
SELENE ART TILE

maybe all of them are?


d <-- just curious and googling around now..


----------



## Susie

Goose Juice is a polymer spray you spray on first, then you can sublimate on cotton. But it has a hand. So that's seems kind of pointless for sublimation. You can buy that stuff pretty cheap on Ebay. I didn't bother ordering any because people don't seem to be thrilled with the feel of it after.(unless that doesn't matter to you. 

I just sublimated an 80-20 poly/cotton ash hoodie. The result was fantastic...then I washed and dried it. And then it faded...drastically and apparently keeps fading... I did it as a test to see what the cotton content threshold is for dye-subbing. Compared to 100% vapor apparel hoodie...there _is_ no comparison.

Celteks, this product of yours has NO HAND whatsoever?

Sue


----------



## celteks

*some friends want to know who am I , its not importent , the important is what can I said , I give you only some informations and ideas and you give me your ideas. This is important for me. but some peoples* suspicious. This is distressful for me. So when I finished my webpage I will give more information and webpage address. Thank you daveM...


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Susie said:


> Goose Juice is a polymer spray you spray on first, then you can sublimate on cotton. But it has a hand. So that's seems kind of pointless for sublimation. You can buy that stuff pretty cheap on Ebay. I didn't bother ordering any because people don't seem to be thrilled with the feel of it after.(unless that doesn't matter to you.
> 
> I just sublimated an 80-20 poly/cotton ash hoodie. The result was fantastic...then I washed and dried it. And then it faded...drastically and apparently keeps fading... I did it as a test to see what the cotton content threshold is for dye-subbing. Compared to 100% vapor apparel hoodie...there _is_ no comparison.
> 
> Celteks, this product of yours has NO HAND whatsoever?
> 
> Sue


Is goose juice a sister product of frog juice which has been around in the sign industry for a while? I thought I read somewhere about a product called milk or mothers milk and white rain hairspry, even teflon spray and scotch guard. I think they were all tried with dye-sub but I could be lost in translation.


----------



## daveM

celteks said:


> *some friends want to know who am I , its not importent , the important is what can I said , I give you only some informations and ideas and you give me your ideas. This is important for me. but some peoples* suspicious. This is distressful for me. So when I finished my webpage I will give more information and webpage address. Thank you daveM...


stressful? This thread is just a series of really simple questions members have about your product.

Many of the members of this forum are very familiar with most of your competitors products, and 97% of other sublimation products already on the market. They are not shy about comparing your polymer directly against those existing products. Naturally, they have questions about it given your claims of working on 100% cotton and having no hand. Yet you seem to be shying away from answering them here in the forum. 

We realize english is probably not your first language, and it's difficult to explain when it's not your native tongue, but jeeze, I think we're just looking for some basic info to check out your claims.

Question: what exactly are you going to tell/show the people who email you inquiring about your product? Just place that same info right here in this thread and most of the questions will be answered...

...for example:

1. what is the product's name?
2. who makes it? what country of origin?
3. are you the inventor, seller, exporter, or manufacturer of it?
4. what are the details of the product? how is it applied, etc? 
5. how much does it cost?
6. any closeup pictures of the final product?
7. any independent companies, or people, who can verify that it truly has "no hand" and is "permanent without fading" like dye-sub inks are on polyester?
8. can you get me a really good deal on King Crab legs and wild caught chinook salmon? (just kidding!)

If answering those 7 questions cause you stress, you're in for a VERY painful sales process trying to hawk your product to this forum's members, 'cause that's basically all they want to know in order to buy from you.


----------



## daveM

celteks said:


> *some friends want to know who am I , its not importent*....


It is VERY important to know who you are, at least if you want people to cough up a credit card number to purchase your polymer. 

I think you might be deluding yourself a bit if you think 'who you are', and 'what you do', is unimportant to the people you want to trust you enough to purchase from you. 

Might want to check out a book on salemanship to bone up on some best-practice selling techniques. 'No trust' is a pretty big barrier to sales.





celteks said:


> ...*{what's} important is what I said*....


What 'you say' is not what's important to anyone as a consumer, that's only important to your children. What's REALLY important is what independent evaluators say about your product. What 'you say' (ie. 'product claims') is just the starting point for many questions about your product.

You seem to not like answering direct questions too much...


----------



## Susie

I'm not sure about Frog Juice but I think Goose Juice is the textile sister to Monster Coat. Monster Coat is used on hard substrates, Goose juice on soft items.

Not to be too skeptical or paranoid, but this all sounds kind of mysterious, doesn't it? Maybe it's some kind of top secret new invention that will knock all our socks off! But you still have to have the trust thing going.


----------



## rrc62

I have some monster coat here. It flat out does not work. I've tried it on many different substrates and all sorts of press times and I get zero transfer. Nothing, not even a hint of ink transfer. I've tried it with the monster milk underbase and without. Might as well be coating with water.

Regarding sublimating cotton, I think Dave summed it up great. By the time we coat a cotton shirt that will probably not hold up as well as a polyester shirt, we might as well buy proper sublimation clothing. I'd rather spend a few dollars more per shirt than have a dissatisfied customer. Maybe this is the coating that works, but I've tried enough that don't work to be skeptical.


----------



## Susie

Yeah, and if it ends up feeling like a heat transfer anyway, why bother with the whole dye-sub thing? I know the Monster Coat is only supposed to go on raw surfaces. So that doesn't work, eh? Good job I didn't get any.


----------



## cprvh

Ata,

From my read of your original post, you have developed a polymer coating that is applied to the bulk fabric...not a previously constructed shirt...and you are supplying the shirts that are precoated (ready to sublimate). Is that correct? If so then I believe you may have something. 

As you have seen in this forum, there are other "coatings in a can" that are intended for users to apply themselves. Obviously not too many success stories by the responses here. I believe the biggest problem of these products is the application process, not the actual product. Coating the entire roll of fabric in a controlled environment would definately be the key. It is the same principle as coating ceramic tile. The do-it-your-self products just do not produce the same results as a tile that was coated in a professional coating environment.

Most printers are selling a finished product. The majority of their customers do not understand or care how the shirts are printed. Most want their graphic on a certain colored shirt...cheap. They may choose a sublimated shirt over a screened shirt simply because of the feel and a good sales pitch. Your product may be an alternative to higher priced polyester shirts. 

Let us know when you get your website up.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

This is the finished product pic I was e-mailed. I think any coating would need to bond with the cotton molecules carrying a polyester molecule with it. If it doesnt bond on some sort of molecular level then its just a top coat and will eventually wash away.


----------



## mikalopa

great job DaveM! thank you for your straight forward comments on celtek... this really helped me in spotting fakes!!


----------



## PRIMJET

daveM said:


> If so, then he's sublimating into the polymer coating and then sticking the polymer on top of a 100% cotton tee. That's still not sublimating cotton in any way, shape, or form. It's simply adding a manmade substrate on top of a natural fiber.
> 
> Not trying to argue with you in anyway, btw. Just clarifying that it's still not sublimating into 100% cotton....
> 
> ..unless he's packing a new invention up his sleeve.
> 
> Of course it's still pretty goofy to use dye-sub method/process on a cotton tee for any reason, when you could spend 1/5 that amount $$ for the known, usual methods to color a cotton tee here in the USofA. Sub dyes sell at pretty exhorbitant $$ in my experience. Especially when one company holds a questionale patent, enforces it like a tyrant, and has a virtual stranglehold monopoly on the US sub dye market.
> 
> gotta love the choices that kind of "free market system" our judicial system provides, huh? not!


Just to inform that exist a patented coating formulated to transfer on 100% cotton.
As it's forbidden to put link here if interested in You can contact me by email


----------



## CUSTOM UK

I think some people on this thread have perhaps missed the point of being able to sublimate onto a cotton product. Polyster will never offer the vast range of products, styles or cost effectiveness that cotton garments will. *It is the lack of variety in garments that is the limiting factor.* 

Sublimation is a million miles away from transfers, that can crack, peel, fade and ruin your business integrity. DTG is still far too expensive for many people, so that only leaves pressed vinyl, which is great for simple designs, but a pain to weed and align for multi colour work.

I watched an old video on sublimation in which the operator use a 'prep sheet' to sublimate onto cotton. This sheet was pressed onto the fabric, which allowed a coating to be transferred to the cotton to accept sublimation ink? Does anyone know if this idea was ever developed, or used successfully?


----------



## PRIMJET

D.Evo. said:


> Yes, you can use it on garments, but the results are far from perfect (in my opinion, anyway).
> 
> What I've seen from my own experiments is: to start with, there will be "hand" or, rather, stiffness of sprayed area; slightly pulling on the coated fabric will make the print appear cracked and after a wash or two the print will look very pale and diffused.


Dear Tania
The following transfer on 100% cotton is after 102 washings and I think that the fading due to the washings is not so obvious.
Coatings is like every products, You have cheap it means generally solvent based and with very simple formulation and other more sophisticated.
Washings: 
The cycle was:
- Pre-washing
- Than washing 1 hour at 65°Celsius with detergent
The transfer keeps, the T-Shirt is death
Hand: this hand is disappearing after one washing so is not so terrific
The best is to use a form in carton to applied where You want to transfer


----------



## D.Evo.

PRIMJET said:


> Dear Tania
> The following transfer on 100% cotton is after 102 washings and I think that the fading due to the washings is not so obvious.
> Coatings is like every products, You have cheap it means generally solvent based and with very simple formulation and other more sophisticated.
> Washings:
> The cycle was:
> - Pre-washing
> - Than washing 1 hour at 65°Celsius with detergent
> The transfer keeps, the T-Shirt is death
> Hand: this hand is disappearing after one washing so is not so terrific
> The best is to use a form in carton to applied where You want to transfer



Sounds really great! 
Where can I get a sample to test? 
I'm in Australia - feel free to PM.
I'd really like to compare this product to other alternatives I have tried and wasn't 100% happy with


----------



## jagojoli

can where can I get the coating for cotton ? help me please ? willing to buy in bulk


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Hi. If you are talking about using sublimation ink on cotton, nobody has really come up with a viable solution to that problem. Sublimation is far more expensive than regular inkjet ink, so most people take the inkjet transfer, or dtg routes with cotton garments.

Trouble with using liquid treatment solutions on garments is getting a uniform density onto the fabric. As sublimation needs polyester or polymer compounds to react with, any liquid treatment outside of the print area (overspray), is going to be noticeable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jagojoli

the reason I asked you guys is I have the samples of the products that I could print a pictures with sublimation ink on a cotton. and it really works very well. ( I tried it my self) but the problem is 'inventor' wont sell to me with decent price. 
Or does anybody knows what kind of chemical should we use for this kind of needs.

TX


----------



## charles95405

I have been sublimation for a long time...and I have never EVER found a do it your self coating on cotton that works for sublimation...my question is why would we want to...since DTG is out and doing well...I would much much rather outsource any cotton job with colors...for commercial use..

There are those that might disagree..so guess we have to agree to disagree


----------



## PRIMJET

charles95405 said:


> I have been sublimation for a long time...and I have never EVER found a do it your self coating on cotton that works for sublimation...my question is why would we want to...since DTG is out and doing well...I would much much rather outsource any cotton job with colors...for commercial use..
> 
> There are those that might disagree..so guess we have to agree to disagree


Dear Charles

You can use our Pre-Coat 2 which is produced for sublimation transfer on cotton
Best regards
Christian


----------



## gunatausa

D.Evo. said:


> Yes, you can use it on garments, but the results are far from perfect (in my opinion, anyway).
> 
> What I've seen from my own experiments is: to start with, there will be "hand" or, rather, stiffness of sprayed area; slightly pulling on the coated fabric will make the print appear cracked and after a wash or two the print will look very pale and diffused.


Yes Guys Yes Guys 
we invented this polymer bla bla bla 
i want to buy your polymer ASAP
do yuo have link online store or anything so i can buy this coating and try myself
if you have it u will make tons of money just selling it 
if it works i will be your customer for ever 
let me get the link where i can buy samples 
i dont believe pictures links or statements without proof


PS 
Sublimation on 100 % t shirts is absolutely possible.
i did couple of t-shirts myself but the quality of the print is so terrible that only i can wer them and full my friends that this is "Artistic Expression" 
the colors look so faded as thou the shirts is 10 years old and the print was washed 1000 times


----------



## jiarby

> Sublimation on 100 % t shirts is absolutely possible.
> i did couple of t-shirts myself but the quality of the print is so terrible ... the colors look so faded as thou the shirts is 10 years old and the print was washed 1000 times


You DO realize that these two statements contradict each other don't you??

Of course you can heat press sublimation ink onto a 100% cotton fabric... it just does not dye the cotton fibers, so when you wash the shirt the ink goes away...exactly as you describe. 

Nice job dredging up a 3yo thread and then saying nothing new.


----------



## MrRudeDog

PRIMJET said:


> You can use _*our *_Pre-Coat 2 which is produced for sublimation transfer on cottonBest regards
> Christian​


Who exactly is "our"? I see no links. I Googled "Pre-Coat 2" and didn't find any thing relevant to this thread. Along with many other readers, I am very skeptical of these claims. 

Ray


----------



## gunatausa

jiarby said:


> You DO realize that these two statements contradict each other don't you??
> 
> Of course you can heat press sublimation ink onto a 100% cotton fabric... it just does not dye the cotton fibers, so when you wash the shirt the ink goes away...exactly as you describe.
> 
> Nice job dredging up a 3yo thread and then saying nothing new.


Sure my friend 
this was sarcastic type of Joke 
where did you loose your sense of humor
 
its good to print on 100 5 tees because they are cheaper
and better than 100% polyester not so popular therefore not so much competition


----------



## pinoyazkals

sublimation printing on cotton fabric doesn't produce a good result. It is better with polyester fabric


----------



## Mtnview

pinoyazkals said:


> sublimation printing on cotton fabric doesn't produce a good result. It is better with polyester fabric


Not sure you realized the original post is 6 years old with the last post before yours 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim

Okay, all good advice. 100% COTTON CAN ONLY BE SUBLIMATED SUCCESSFULLY WHEN USING A STANDARD INKJET TRANSFER PAPER. IN THAT CASE WHY BOTHER WITH EXPENSIVE SUB INK? We have some customers that only have an occasional cotton shirt that they need and will out of convenience use sub ink or if they do not have a standard ink jet printer that has pigment ink designed for transfer use. Standard pigment ink on most printers WILL NOT hold color when exposed to heat when transfer is made colors will shift.
The better solution when using sub ink if cost is an issue would be to use a 50/50 tee and spray with Liquid Cotton Trans spray before applying image. It will look great, but will lose only 5-10% of color after washing. It is perfect for event shirts since price is always a big issue.


----------



## ParrotPrinting

I found this coating on dyepress.com just not sure if this is the one he's talking about


----------



## ParrotPrinting

I'm not sure if this is what he's talking about but I found this the other day and intend to get some to experiment with.
DyePress Graphic Supply


----------



## ParrotPrinting

Sorry.....had a brain fart


----------



## trem626

Can you send pics to my email? [email protected] How did you do it? What printer?


----------



## Signature Series

trem626 said:


> Can you send pics to my email? [email protected] How did you do it? What printer?


Do people not look at the date of the last post? really?


----------

